# Do We Have Organically Grown Malted Barley ?



## Pumpy (25/3/08)

Organically grown means that it has been produced without harmful artificial fertilisers pesticides or genetically modified organisms. 

Now perhaps you may have had an Organism recently !!!

but seriously I want to know if Organically grown malted barley is available in Australia .

Pumpy :unsure:


----------



## Linz (25/3/08)

Powells had it, but heard it went mouldy.......


----------



## Gerard_M (25/3/08)

Joe White has an Organic Pilsner Malt available soon with all the certification & of course it will cost a few $$ more. I am going to have a play around with it in a brew later in the year.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## chovain (25/3/08)

It's definitely available, but I don't know where from. RedOak uses organic malt in their Pale Ale and Hefeweizen. According to David Hollyoak, they originally couldn't source it in Australia, so tried importing it, but couldn't get it through customs without them spraying it with chemicals. They ended up buying direct from a maltster, I think, but I don't know who.


----------



## Jazzafish (25/3/08)

I was happy with my honey ale that I made with Powells Organic Pilsner as the base.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;hl=Honey+Ale

I recommend a decoction or step mash for this malt.

EDIT: I got it from Gerard at the old ND Brewing


----------



## Ross (25/3/08)

Hi Pumpy,

yes, there are quite a few organic grains available if you want them.
Typical cost is 50% more than the standard grain & at homebrew level i don't believe there's a demand, otherwise we would stock.
If you want a sack & your local can't/won't get for you, I'm happy to oblige.

Readily availabe in Weyermann for instance Pilsner, Vienna, Munich I & II, wheat, Carahell, Caramunich II, Carafa II.....etc

cheers Ross


----------



## Gulf Brewery (25/3/08)

Hi pumpy

We even have our own locally produced organic malt from Glenbar malting

I haven't used them, but was chasing malts for an organic beer a while ago. There are organic hops around as well

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Gerard_M (26/3/08)

Great link there Pedro. At $700 per tonne for Organic malt there is only one other thing to say................."Bulk Buy"
OK that is enough stirring for this early in the day.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## wessmith (26/3/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Great link there Pedro. At $700 per tonne for Organic malt there is only one other thing to say................."Bulk Buy"
> OK that is enough stirring for this early in the day.
> Cheers
> Gerard



It would be a good workout for the new kit as this malt WILL need a full step mash program including a protein rest. The C of A on the Glenbar website does not make for good reading. So many parameters out of whack. The test was done in Jan06 so that would be the 05/06 crop. Some time back now and maybe the price is dated as well?? Would be nice to think you can buy a local malt for $700! Especially as the local 07/08 crop pricing is about to be released...

Wes


----------



## T.D. (26/3/08)

Good to see Joe White is getting in on the action. Gerard, I'd be interested in hearing your results from the Flying Horse pilot brews. I reckon its good to support local products wherever possible, whether that's a really small producer or a larger one like Joe White. 

Powells malt was a similar thing - you needed to do a few extra things if you wanted to get efficiency up to the same as JW, but it was great malt I reckon. And you could do single infusions but you'd just get ~10% less efficiency, but no biggy given the price difference! And geez, at $17.50 a sack, you surely couldn't go wrong with that stuff from Glenbar!


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/3/08)

T.D. said:


> Powells malt was a similar thing - you needed to do a few extra things if you wanted to get efficiency up to the same as JW, but it was great malt I reckon. And you could do single infusions but you'd just get ~10% less efficiency, but no biggy given the price difference! And geez, at $17.50 a sack, you surely couldn't go wrong with that stuff from Glenbar!



+1 for the Powells. If you handled it "thoughtfully" it was actually a pretty tasty malt. Particularly the Ale. I wound up via some independent advice incorporating a 45 degree rest for around 20-30 mins and the efficiency crept up to the 70s. Better than my first attempt in the 50s with a single temp rest.

Hey I dips my lid for any new player on the market trying to make a name. If it's a new malt and the price is right I'll give it a bash regardless of modification etc. Being organic is going to be a great selling point for some too.  

Only minor nitpick would be to say I just hope they don't do what Powells do and incorporate tedious amounts of twigs and bits in the bag. You almost needed to inspect your grainbill before crushing it.

Edit: +1 for an AHB all states bulk-buy from Glenbar. I'm in!

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/3/08)

Sorry could be dragging it a little :icon_offtopic: but

I also notice Glenbar do Spelt and other grains... Maybe some malted Spelt for the Saison fans would be nice too. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Pumpy (26/3/08)

Thanks Gerard , Mark , Jazza , Ross ,Pedro , Wes for making my enquiry such an interesting topic 


Pumpy


----------

